# My RX-7 FD3S in 2004



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

This is My 1995 RX-7 FD3S Twin Turbo i brought from GTC, a special thanks to Ben for selling me this fine car.
Today i would like to share these pics to my club, Sorry its not a GT-R
Hope you guys like it

My RX-7 FD3S Rear View









My RX-7 FD3S Front View









My RX-7 FD3S at Max Power Live 2004 Top 100 Cars









My RX-7 FD3S Interior


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

i love black fd`s hmmmmmmmmmm. you selling  ?


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

harris2182 said:


> i love black fd`s hmmmmmmmmmm. you selling  ?


Sorry mate, i have already sold this RX-7 in 2005, i still miss it tho.

But now im much happier with an R33 GTR V-spec


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

That looks awesome, nearly bought an RX7 but chose the skyline in the end!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

this can't be max power live - she is attractive.......


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

blue32 said:


> That looks awesome, nearly bought an RX7 but chose the skyline in the end!


You made the right choice choosing the skyline


----------



## harris2182 (Nov 13, 2006)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> You made the right choice choosing the skyline



what makes you prefer the skyline over the rex?


is it practicallity of 4 seats and boot. looks, handling.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

harris2182 said:


> what makes you prefer the skyline over the rex?
> 
> 
> is it practicallity of 4 seats and boot. looks, handling.


Its the looks and the handling and Power.
I can't seem to get that feeling from the RX


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice 1 Andy.

Did you give her a ride ?


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice car!
Can't say the same about the fattie, though


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

(00\skyline/00) said:


> Its the looks and the handling and Power.
> I can't seem to get that feeling from the RX


In my honest opinion...a rex looks much better than a skyline (and im a big fan of the skyline, hence im here:chuckle, love the cockpit also. 

incredibly small interior also, sadly. my legs just wont fit 

so for me, it will always be a dream to own one. unless i can modify the floor a bit to fit the seat further back :chuckle: 

beautiful example you had there.


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> nice 1 Andy.
> 
> Did you give her a ride ?


I could'nt fine her after the show, Maybe next time lol
Anyway how are you and your family? I love your new GT-r


----------

